# Reppin' 'yo set



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, I figured I'd admit that I finally sold out. Being on the forum and being a MBT diver makes you feel like you're in a club or a gang(maybe a cult?!!), so I now display an 'official' MBT decal on my truck! I have been affiliated w/ alot of shops but this is the ONLY dive shop sticker I have ever displayed. Those that 'belong' to MBT will identify...just thought I'd admit that I'm, "flyin' my colors"! Was gonna post a pic b/c I thought it was so funny but forgot,anyway, I'm the silver Tacoma w/ the topper and the 'Salt Life' and 'MBT' stickers on the back glass!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Now thats funny man!!!

west siiiiide biaaaaaattch!:letsdrink


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah,

I had the license plate on the front ofmy Explorer. But when I bought the Tundra, it didn't have a place to put it on the front like the xploder. I have actually thought about what I could fabricate to put it back on there to once again proudly display my true diver colors oke. I need to swing by and get some decals though. I just spend too much damn money each time I stop in there. For some reason though Jim and Fritz have no problem with that.:banghead


----------

